# Diablo Neuling wäre für einen Gästelistenplatz dankbar !



## kingpin1990 (16. Mai 2012)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hallo Buffies !

Momentan bin ich ein totaler Diablo-Neuling. Da ich nicht 100% weiß ob mir das Spiel vom Gameplay,Spaß etc zusagen wird, wollte ich es vorab erst einmal antesten bevor ich die 50 Euro in ein neues Spiel investiere. 

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ein Käufer einer Originalversion, mit mir seinen "Gästepass" teilen würde !

Mfg Kingpin [/font]


----------

